# dealing with insects or something on Catasetum



## ehanes7612 (Nov 4, 2013)

so i had a problem with something eating the new shoots on my Catasetum..i placed a bag over a recently acquired catasetum with high buds to prevent the buds from being eaten and it seems to be working. Do i need to cover the entire plant too to prevent the new shoot from being eaten?..i wont use pesticides..i would post a pic but the camera cant pick up a clear image..but the critter burrowed a hole straight through the middle of the shoot


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 4, 2013)

Did you unpot the plant to see if something is living in the media?

I'd also check the plant for a green worm. I had one somehow get into my greenhouse and was chewing on a plant, until I found it resting along the rib of a leaf during the day. It only chewed at night.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 4, 2013)

I have a catasetum that I just bought that came home with freaking Thrips!!!! They did similar damage, but also to the leaves. If its big enough to be a worm though, it can't be thrips.


Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 5, 2013)

no thrips..i chucked the plant to be safe..I have had this problem with dendrobiums and phals..never have any issue with paphs and phrags


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 7, 2013)

If it's a burrowing thing, you could just drop the whole thing into a bucket of water and let it drown. A tiny amount of weak dish soap can break down surface tension so air bubbles clinging to bud will disperse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lepetitmartien (Nov 8, 2013)

Is there teeth marks? Could be a snail.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 8, 2013)

lepetitmartien said:


> Is there teeth marks? Could be a snail.



i think its a snail ...i found three hanging out on the leaves..and they have eaten my dendrobium buds before..i am sticking to paphs and phrags from now on


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2013)

I was going to say snails. Too bad.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Nov 8, 2013)

Time to start the genocide…

If you saw some, don't overlook it.

If you can still water it (bad time of year isn't it?) you can let the pot in water half an hour. But they can be elsewhere.

Rounds of fresh carrot or potato on top of mix are sweet to their mouth and you can find them each morning under it. To change every few days.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2013)

ehanes7612 said:


> i chucked the plant to be safe..


the plant is no more. BTW, snails will attack slippers also!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 8, 2013)

i should say they were slugs..or maybe snails without shells..i have lots of slugs over the wintertime..they keep a check on the algae ..i have had the green house for almost three years and the only thing that has attacked my slippers is rot..i see small snails (with shells) too but they dont seem to bother anything


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2013)

wishfull thinking!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 9, 2013)

NYEric said:


> wishfull thinking!



i can only tell you what i have seen...perhaps you should send them a memo to start eating my paphs


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2013)

If that would drive you to send away more plants, consider it done!


----------

